

In Defense of Older Workers: There’s No Substitute for Experience And Maturity - henrik_w
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130425040156-8451-in-defense-of-older-workers-there-s-no-substitute-experience-and-maturity

======
nowarninglabel
Hmm, all the examples of people given that did great things after 40 are the
same people who established themselves as great names early on. That's not
going to be true of the vast majority of older workers.

